# youve got to see this



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

give it a bit- this is awesome.

[video=youtube;3wGMsOhaPJs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wGMsOhaPJs[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok... do you just wake up and say I am going to build this thing ? wow


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm diggin it

you don't just wake up one day and build something like that, it evolves over a long period of time. Unreal


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Very cool. I saw a one man band guy play a bar I was working at in BC. He had a big rack of stuff and triggers all over his body, it was neat to see but got boring after a while. This guy's music has a lot more appeal to me. I want to know more about his instrument/contraption and rig.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Weird Al Yankovic's unknown brother????


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

guy i jam with showed it to me tonight- first i ever heard of this guy.
buddy saw this guy open for buckethead in austin-
theres another video of him playing a saw, with a pickup on it.

i found this on wiki-

The Magic Pipe, also known by his close friends as 'The Broken Bowflex', is a homemade, electronically rigged pair of machined aluminum pipes (previously steel in its first incarnation), connected by adjustable phosphorus bronze joints, with each pipe hosting an orchestral bass string. The harp-shaped instrument is roughly seven feet tall and features 13 trigger points, which can be mapped to various musical sound effects or samples. The front pipe uses a low C string, while the rear pipe's string is used to achieve more tenor ranged notes. The pipes themselves are employed to produce various percussive sounds while That 1 Guy slaps, plucks, or bows the strings, as well as occasionally utilizing a drum stick to sound the strings and the pipes at the same time. The creation of the Magic Pipe was based on Silverman’s double bass experience, as well as borrowing from the concepts of the gutbucket and the diddley bow.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP][SUP][8][/SUP]

more here-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/That_1_Guy


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That was really great, thanks for the link!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

That was wild.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice.

I've seen a lot of him online, but never that performance.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

wow like it!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

that guy is on his own road. good for him.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Up to 3:45 that drum stick and the same beat over and over got boring and irritating to me pretty quickly. After 3:45 it got quite interesting. I'm sure he could do more with his act as his "instrument" is very interesting and versatile. A pedal on his amp, rather than the manual setting would also enhance and the performance and give it a more professional feel.

Thank you, Fraser, for a most interesting post.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow very awesome


----------

